

tinypy - A 64k implementation of a subset of Python, bootstrapped - hhm
http://www.philhassey.com/blog/2008/01/31/tinypy-64k-bootstrapped/

======
bootload
Tried it this morning. Has a problem compiling [0] but looks interesting.

    
    
      fb@fahbah:~/ratpile/download/python/tinypy/tinypy$ cat tmp.txt
      File "tmp1.tpc", line 5, in ?
        C("OK").print()
      File "tmp1.tpc", line 4, in C_print
          def print(self): print(self.data)
    
      Exception:
      tp_get: KeyError: data
    

[0]
[http://www.philhassey.com/blog/2008/01/31/tinypy-64k-bootstr...](http://www.philhassey.com/blog/2008/01/31/tinypy-64k-bootstrapped/#comment-844)

